# AVS Forum Party at CES 2006 video



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Here is what the AVS party was like. It is a short video I did during the headliner entertainment.

Enjoy!

http://www.tv-shopper.com/CES2006/AVSPARTY.wmv

Note this is a 12 meg file and plays for about 5 minutes at 300 kbps. You will need a strong DSL or better connection to play it or you may right click on the link and save it to your hard drive to play once it is fully downloaded.

David got it posted on the Moderators section at AVS now. Thanks David for doing that. It was the only area I saw relating to CES for general viewing.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks Don. I will be posting a bunch of pix from the party when I return on Tuesday. The laptop refuses to work in any hotspots here so can't upload until then


----------

